# African Land Snail heating Q- use of thermostats?



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I found the snails in my tank all crowded at the cool end last night (the same day I had just got them off someone else), I put a thermostat on it and turned the temp down and they happily moved over to the hotter end. Therefore I can only assume the mat was too hot for them. It is under the glass tank and the heat has to travel through a layer of wet bark, and after putting a thermometer in there found that although I had set the thermostat to 80F it was barely making 70F. 

I have come to conclusion that the thermostat only serves to prevent the mat getting too hot, but as for precise temperature control- it doesn't do a lot in a wet tank. I have taken the thermostat off since I have become fed up with constantly fiddling with it, and the temp on the dial being completely different to the temp in the tank. I have decided that it is unlikely the snails will suffer burns from a heat mat that becomes too hot- since they will move away, and the heat has to go through the wet substrate first. 

What is your opinion? The substrate is currently only an inch or two thick, if I made it deeper at the hot end would this help cool it enough for the snails to be comfortable? The trouble is the rest of the tank might not be hot enough if I turn the heat mat down or slide half of the mat out from the tank, it is just the floor that becomes uncomfortably warm. What about sticking the mat to the side of the tank? Oh I don't know!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't use any heat for my snails, it's usually warm enough in my room for them. 
If you do use a heatmat and they are going to the cool end, then the heatmat is too hot. 
Have you tried putting anything between the heatmat and the tank to disperse the heat a bit so it doesn't get too hot in the tank?

I don't really know much about heat mats, but I know that snails don't really need it that warm. : victory:


----------

